

Thoughts on Clojure Hacking - sbochins
http://coreyhoffstein.com/2011/04/11/more-thoughts-on-hacking-with-clojure/

======
kmfrk
I'm sorry that this might be the wrong place to ask, but why is sbochins's
name coloured green?

Is it because I've upvoted him a lot - or he me?

How does it look for other people?

~~~
mcav
It's a new account. (think "Oh, he's green at that")

~~~
kmfrk
Ah, I see. I thought it was a reference to the red-green colour metaphor of +
and -, friend and foe, and so forth.

------
choffstein
Looks green to me

Also, front page? Wow. Must be a slow day on Hacker News, huh? I'm honored,
but I don't really think the article has the "substance" to justify a front
page ranking.

~~~
runevault
Clojure articles seem to draw a lot of upvotes by default, to the point of
silliness. I love Clojure but it's kind of bizarre how fast they draw upvotes
here, since it isn't a Clojure site.

~~~
swannodette
HN is a Lisp friendly place and many fluffy Lisp related things make it to the
front page on HN, not just Clojure (and this article is not nearly as fluffy
as some of the things that make it :)

But I agree, it would be nice if people submitting Clojure articles would
submit meatier stuff. Same could be said of the recent Node.js HN contingent.
On a related note, one thing I've noticed is that the Node.js troupe seems to
flag negative Node.js content - this kind of cargo-cult is a bad sign of where
things are going on HN IMO.

~~~
runevault
Agreed on both counts. I truly love Clojure (and I use your Enlive tutorial
any time I need a refresher) but if it's nothing new why does it need a
hojillion upvotes.

I'll be curious to see what the effect of pg's changes are on such issues, if
anything. I do wonder if seperating saved stories from upvotes might help,
since some people may see clojure and use upvote to flag it for later reading.

------
m0th87
How is Clojure debugging now? Last I checked, I couldn't get a reliable stack
trace, and the advice I read online said "just step through it" or use
somesuch tool, which is presumably not very helpful when you're trying to
figure out why an hour-long application unexpectedly crashed. That was enough
to scare me away.

~~~
jshen
I'm not sure what you mean by "reliable stack trace", but I've been doing
clojure full time for the past 6 months or so. Our program needs to stay up
and it is heavily threaded. In this context I haven't had any problems with
stack traces and my app fits your description of hours long run time and some
crashes.

------
tmountain
A minor quibble from the post, but instead of doing this:

    
    
      cat $(find . -name "*.clj") > clojure.lisp
    

you can avoid the temporary file by doing this:

    
    
      find . -name "*.clj" | xargs wc -l

~~~
technomancy
wc doesn't leave out comments and newlines.

~~~
tmountain
Oh, I see. He's running sloccount on the resulting file. My mistake.

